# The Audi RS e-tron GT Runs the Quarter-Mile in 10 Seconds



## RSS NewsBot (Nov 23, 2017)

The colossus at Rhodes is an Audi RS e-tron GT this week, as European media have had an opportunity to drive pre-production cars around the Greek island.* Naturally, this being an RS car, CarWow’s Mat Watson had to see what it was like in the quarter-mile. And what it’s like is fast. 10.9 seconds through […] More...
The post The Audi RS e-tron GT Runs the Quarter-Mile in 10 Seconds appeared first on Fourtitude.com.


More...


----------

